# Chicken & Egg Allergies



## spottydog (Mar 14, 2007)

Are dogs who are allergic to chicken immediately susceptible to egg allergies, and vice versa? I found this link but not sure at all how accurate this is, am really curious and was sure the experts here would have some answers. Thanks!
http://foodallergies.about.com/od/eggallergies/p/eggallergies.htm


----------



## spottydog (Mar 14, 2007)

Bumping this. Anyone got any advice? Thanks!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 22, 2008)

Do you have reason to think your dog maybe allergic to eggs or chicken? If so, what makes you think so?


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Yes they can be but it depends on the dogs allergies. The way I understand it there is some of the same antigens in eggs as in chicken meat itself so it is possible. Although I've known dogs who would only have a reaction to one or the other, some have had problems with both and can't eat dog food with any chicken or eggs and/or can't eat chicken meat/eggs.


----------



## spottydog (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks for all your replies, sorry this is so late. I know my dog is allergic to chicken but not to eggs as far as we knew). I was just concerned that I should not be feeding him any egg. My family laid off giving eggs over the last 2 weeks but he's exactly the same as he was before, coat fine, stools fine, no symptoms, so I guess he's ok!


----------

